# Thoughts after seeing Get Back: the new Beatles Documentary



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Would like to know thoughts on seeing Get Back the new 9 hour series of live Beatles footage in an about 2 week intense session to come up with 14 new songs. 

This is a level of the Beatles we have NEVER SEEN before. 

I was surprised at how normal acting they were. Having spent much of my social life around musicians, some of whom became the famous Grunge stars, I was surprised to see how much like us they were.

I was thinking because they were at that level of fame and fortune that somehow there was some strict element to their personality. The exact opposite is the case, the more you watch the video the more you see this. They talk about needing outside influences to help keep a sense of discipline about the band.

It's only $8 to get Disney+ for a month to have time to watch it. I believe that's going to be the only way to do so for some time.


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

For those who can't be bothered with Disney, here's a nice version.

Not a Beatles fan in the least. But this behind-the-scenes approach makes me appreciate their stuff more.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

regenmusic said:


> Would like to know thoughts on seeing Get Back the new 9 hour series of live Beatles footage in an about 2 week intense session to come up with 14 new songs.
> 
> This is a level of the Beatles we have NEVER SEEN before.
> 
> ...


My wife and I enjoyed it a lot. It was most interesting watching the process of honing a song and the light-hearted atmosphere of music making as friends.


----------



## Chibi Ubu (11 mo ago)

*Truth?*

I got a few illuminations from watching this show:

The media is full of it, Yoko didn't end the band. Why do we even believe the media? 

The Beatles could have done a number of 'stripped down' versions for a full new take. Witness the reworked "Love Me Do", which I think is much better than the original. Acoustic Beatles anyone? 

John was a much better composer/performer than I was willing to recognize :tiphat:

Paul could be pretty bossy, though Linda was a knockout


----------

